# I have ghost in my HT room...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Today was a fun day... made it to Movie Gallery early enough this morning to pick up a few new releases, including War, Shoot 'em Up and Resident Evil: Extinction. A lazy day, but fun. 

Earlier tonight I watched War and then RE:E consecutively, which is nothing unusual for me to watch several movies back to back. About midway of RE:E all of the sudden my preamp and HD-DVD player power down. :huh: The pj was still on. I powered both back on and returned to watching my movie. Then about 3/4 way thru the movie it does it again. :scratch: Then once again near the end. :hissyfit: 

The only thing I can figure is my Panamax M5100-EX "Always On" outlets are losing power. Both the preamp and HD player are plugged in there and it's clear it is powering down. I thought it might be the preamp somehow sending a 12v power down signal to the Panamax, but then the HD player would not shut down because it's always on (until I power it down via the remote macro). With both of those powering down and being plugged into the "Always On" outlets... it has to be the Panamax. Thankfully it's lifetime warranted and they will replace it.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Very strange. I have a theory. I also rented War yesterday, but on Blu-ray from Blockbuster. I watched the entire movie without issue. Great action and a phenomenal soundtrack, by the way. I didn't get Residnet Evil Extinction, though. Hmmmmmm, maybe it could be the evil in RE:E???? LOL. 

I take it that this is the first time this has happened for ya?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

When I got my RX-V2700 I was watching a movie (Don't recall which one) ... but suddenly the receiver turned off by itself :crying:

The reason was ... :hide: ...I connected a small fan in the outlet on the back of the receiver :duh:.. I knew it was a no,no but I did it anyways :whistling: ... problem is solved, I used a wall outlet :surrender:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it possible that you had several brownouts in your area? some equipment can be sensitive to drops in line voltage below 100volts causing it to shut down.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... this is the first time it has happened. After the third time I did get up and walk into the house and asked my wife if anything weird had been going on with the power and she said she had not noticed anything. The 5100 has a row of LEDs on the front panel that show the voltage and I didn't notice anything irregular there, although I wasn't particularly paying that close attention to it either.

Rather than send that unit back to Panamax and have to be without until I get a replacement, I think I will swap it out with my older Panamax that was in my system previously. It always worked fine. I'll use this one on the rear sub amp. Maybe with nothing being plugged in except the sub amp, it will be okay. There will be nothing plugged into the "Always On" outlets back there.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any way you can do a highly sophisticated and scientific test, like by plugging a small lamp into the same outlets? You’d know instantly if it’s the outlets losing power.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:scratch: How could it not be the outlets losing power? 2 sources are plugged in and both sources get turned off. If I plug a lamp into one of the outlets, I'll have to sit there with a lamp on and watch a movie until it does it again, just to see the lamp blink. :dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not just swap it out with the older Panamax that was in your system previously?









Actually it seems kinda strange that the “always on” outlets would act up. The switched ones, yeah, since they usually have a relay or something triggering them...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Exactly... ghostly strange.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well if noone else is going to do the joke:

when theres something strange, in you theatre room 
Who ya gonna call?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

drf said:


> Well if noone else is going to do the joke:
> 
> when theres something strange, in you theatre room
> Who ya gonna call?


Ghostbusters ....... or Scooby Dooby Doooooooooooooooooo :rofl2::rofl2::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Who has the phone number?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Who has the phone number?


Not sure but I believe it starts with 555.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm .... I figured it would be 666. :devil:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

That ghost!!!! he gets around :wits-end:

Today for no apparent reason my main amp decided to develop a ground loop buzz to end all buzz's. It was so bad that I could here it over white and pink noise. Nothing was changed or moved when the problem occured it just started. I did manage to fix the issue, but it involved opening the amp up and making a physical conection between the mains ground and the 0V plane on the PSU. This was never part of the original build and should not have been the cure as it was definetly not the cause.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Spooky!


----------

